# Wing Chun Wooden Dummy Book



## esquilo1 (May 14, 2002)

There is a very thorough book on the Wing Chun Wooden Dummy available on eBay.  It is normally $35, but you can get it for $25 on eBay.

It has a lot of photos showing each position on the dummy, applications, and goes into quite a bit of detail about concepts.

It includes:
1)     The entire Mok Yan Jong set in seven sections.
2)     Overview of principles and theories of the Mok Yan Jong by section.
3)     Principles and application for each individual technique.
4)     Wing Chun terminology in Cantonese.
5)   Wooden Dummy construction.

It includes Wooden Dummy plans, so you can build your own dummy and save over $500.  

You can find it by going to www.ebay.com and searching for "Wing Chun Wooden Dummy Book".


----------



## meltdown51 (May 22, 2002)

thanks for the info. I just bought it

Joe


----------

